# Police clearance



## ImmigrationWorried (Nov 30, 2011)

One member (above 17) of our family was convicted of DUI.
What is his chance of immigration to NZ?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

ImmigrationWorried said:


> One member (above 17) of our family was convicted of DUI.
> What is his chance of immigration to NZ?


it won't be an immediate fail - I don't think that's classed as a criminal offence although it will be frowned on!


----------



## ImmigrationWorried (Nov 30, 2011)

*There is specific question about DUI*



topcat83 said:


> it won't be an immediate fail - I don't think that's classed as a criminal offence although it will be frowned on!


They ask for having it in last 5 years..


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

ImmigrationWorried said:


> They ask for having it in last 5 years..


Did it happen in the last 5 years?


----------



## ImmigrationWorried (Nov 30, 2011)

*Yes*



G-Mo said:


> Did it happen in the last 5 years?


I happened 2 mos ago..


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

They are likely to be turned down for Residency unless they are granted a Character Waiver.

Applicants who will not normally be issued with a residence visa or granted a residence permit, unless granted a character waiver (see A5.25.1(b) below), include any person who has been:
...
h. convicted at any time during the last five years, of an offence (including a traffic offence), involving dangerous driving, driving having consumed excessive alcohol (including drunk driving and driving with a blood or breath alcohol content in excess of a specified limit) or driving having consumed drugs;


----------



## ImmigrationWorried (Nov 30, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> They are likely to be turned down for Residency unless they are granted a Character Waiver.
> 
> Applicants who will not normally be issued with a residence visa or granted a residence permit, unless granted a character waiver (see A5.25.1(b) below), include any person who has been:
> ...
> h. convicted at any time during the last five years, of an offence (including a traffic offence), involving dangerous driving, driving having consumed excessive alcohol (including drunk driving and driving with a blood or breath alcohol content in excess of a specified limit) or driving having consumed drugs;



So after 5 year of perfect behavior moving to NZ is possible, is that?


----------

